# Noah sent a telegram :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry for the late update - it's been ridiculously hectic since we stepped off the plane. 
My darling Noah however put a huge smile on my face with his ever so cute telegram which he sent all the way from his boarding quarters at the bird vet


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh how cute ! Look at your little young man and his round cute body, and the sparkle in his 'teeth' lol.

Congratulations Niamh!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How thoughtful of Noah to send a Wedding Telegram and dress for your special occasion!

Noah looks spectacular. 

Best wishes for your big day!!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Have a wonderful day, Noah is there with you both in spirit and thought I am sure. He will love the nice sparkly shiny ring I am sure. Lovely to see his cute little face here as well.:budgie:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That is so sweet. I do hope it is going to be read out at the wedding breakfast with all the other telegrams.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, Noah is such a sweetheart and is looking quite sharp in his outfit! I love his twinkly smile too!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Noah has a lot of class letting you know he hasn't forgot about 
you guys and your big day...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah is such a thoughtful boy to send you a lovely little greeting  He looks quite dapper!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

How cute! Noah looks very classy!


----------

